# Who is your favorite/least favorite villager from each species?



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

This is going to be a relatively long thread.  And you are going to be mentioning a lot of villagers in this thread, too.
Who are you favorites and least favorites from each species?  You can set it up like this: Say your favorite alligator with Gayle and your least favorite was Del, it would be set up like this:
Alligator: Gayle and the same thing goes for all the other species.

Here I Go

*Alligator:*  Gayle/Del 
*Anteater:* Annalisa/Cyrano
*Bear:* Tutu/Ursala
*Bird:* Robin/Jitters
*Bull:* Rodeo/T-Bone
*Cat:* Ankha/Monique
*Cow:* Belle/Tipper
*Cub:* Stitches/Vladimir 
*Deer:* Bruce/Diana
*Dog:* Goldie/Portia
*Duck:* Bill/Mallary
*Eagle:* Apollo/Avery
*Elephant:* Big Top/Opal
*Frog:* Jeremiah/Gigi
*Goat:* Velma/Sven
*Gorilla:* Rocket/Jane
*Hamster:* Flurry/Hamphrey
*Horse:* Peaches/Cleo
*Kangaroo:* Astrid/Marcy
*Koala:* Alice/Canberra
*Lion:* Bud/Elvis
*Monkey:* Monty/Nana
*Mouse:* Dora/Anicotti
*Octopus:* Marina/Zucker
*Ostrich:* Gladys/Queenie
*Penguin:* Aurora/Puck
*Pig:* Truffles/Boris
*Rabbit:* Coco/Gaston
*Sheep:* Vesta/Baabara
*Squirrel:* Static/Blaire
*Tiger:* Bianca/Rolf
*Wolf:* Skye/Wolfgang


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 1, 2015)

Favourite - Least favourite villagers.
(This is going to be long! D
Alligator: Gayle/Ali
Anteater: Zoe/Antonio
 Bear: Tutu/Charlise
Bird: Piper/Anchovy
Bull: T-bone/Agnus
Cat: Lolly/Kiki
Cow: Naomi/Tipper
Cub: Pekoe/Barold
Deer: Diana/Deirdre
Dog: Portia/Mac
Duck: Ketchup/Derwin
Eagle: Celia/Pierce
Elephant: Dizzy/Big top
Frog: Puddles/Wart Jr
Goat: Kidd/Velma
Gorilla: Hans/Rocket
Hamster: Flurry/Hamphrey
Horse: Ed/Elmer
Kangaroo: Marcy/Sylvia
Koala: Yuka/Canberra
Lion: Lionel/Rory
Monkey: Tammi/Deli
Mouse: Broccolo/Rizzo
Octopus: Marina/Octavian
Ostrich: Blanche/Cranston
Penguin: Nobuo/Tex
Pig: Gala/Cobb
Rabbit: Ruby/Gaston
Sheep: Muffy/Vesta
Squirrel: Static/Nibbles
Tiger: Bianca/Claudia
Wolf: Chief/Kyle


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 2, 2015)

Alligator: Gayle/Sly
Anteater: Olaf/Pango
Bear: Pinky/Grizzly
Bird: Midge/Jitters
Bull: Vic/Coach
Cat: Lolly/Moe
Chicken: Becky/Egbert
Cow: Tipper/Naomi
Cub: Maple/Barold
Deer: Diana/Bam
Dog: Biskit/Cherry
Duck: Molly/Quillson
Eagle: Celia/Amelia
Elephant: Tia/Tucker
Frog: Lily/Frobert
Goat: Kidd/Velma
Gorilla: Hans/Al
Hamster: Flurry/Rodney
Hippo: Bertha/Rocco
Horse: Julian/Buck
Kangaroo: Marcie/Sylvia
Koala: Melba/Canberra
Lion: Bud/Rory
Monkey: Nana/Monty
Mouse: Rod/Moose
Octopus: Marina/Octavian
Ostrich: Flora/Phil
Penguin: Sprinkle/Friga
Pig: Gala/Truffles
Rabbit: Chrissy/Cole
Rhino: Merengue/Tank
Sheep: Pietro/Curlos
Squirrel: Marshal/Nibbles
Tiger: Claudia/Leonardo
Wolf: Fang/Freya

I think this took an hour, welp.


----------



## morgiana (Nov 2, 2015)

*alligator:* alfonso/sly
*anteater:* annalisa/olaf
*bear:* charlise/chow
*bird:* midge/jay
*bull:* angus/t-bone
*cat:* purrl/moe
*chicken:* becky/benedict
*cow:* naomi/tipper
*cub:* pudge/barold
*deer:* deirdre/erik
*dog:* benjamin/portia
*duck:* gloria/joey
*eagle:* amelia/frank
*elephant:* tia/dizzy
*frog:* diva/frobert
*goat:* kidd/nan
*gorilla:* violet/al
*hamster:* soleil/graham
*hippo:* biff/harry
*horse:* ed/buck
*kangaroo:* astrid/rooney
*koala:* canberra/lyman
*lion:* mott/lionel
*mouse:* bree/moose
*monkey:* tammi/simon
*octopus:* octavian/marina
*ostrich:* phoebe/queenie
*penguin:* sprinkle/hopper
*pig:* cobb/chops
*rabbit:* bonbon/gaston
*rhino:* rhonda/tank
*sheep:* frita/pietro
*squirrel:* nibbles/ricky
*tiger:* claudia/rowan
*wolf:* wolfgang/lobo

this was pretty tough on certain species, like octopuses and cows, since there
were so few of them. and also tigers cause i had to choose between bangle, bianca, & claudia. ):​


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 2, 2015)

Favorite (1st) / Least Favorite (2nd)

*Alligator*: Del/Alli 
*Anteater*: Cyrano/Annalisa
*Bear*: Tutu/Chow
*Bird*: Midge/Lucha
*Bull*: T-Bone/Coach
*Cat*: Lolly/Monique
*Cow*: Tipper/Naomi
*Cub*: Maple/Pekoe
*Deer*: Erik/Deirdre
*Dog*: Bones/Marcel
*Duck*: Molly/Gloria
*Eagle*: Pierce/Amelia
*Elephant*: Axel/Big Top (or Tucker)
*Frog*: Ribbot/Diva
*Goat*: Pashmina/Velma
*Gorilla*: Boone/Rocket (or Violet)
*Hamster*: Hamphrey/Rodney
*Horse*: Winnie/Colton
*Kangaroo*: Walt/Sylvia
*Koala*: Melba/Eugene
*Lion*: Elvis/Bud
*Monkey*: Deli/Elise
*Mouse*: Chadder/Rizzo
*Octopus*: Marina/Zucker
*Ostrich*: Cranston/Gladys
*Penguin*: Iggly/Boomer
*Pig*: Agnes/Peggy (or Truffles)
*Rabbit*: O'Hare/Genji
*Sheep*: Willow/Vesta
*Squirrel*: Filbert/Agent S
*Tiger*: Bangle/Claudia
*Wolf*: Skye/Kyle


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 2, 2015)

Favourite/Least Favourite

*Alligator*:  Drago/Alli 
*Anteater*: Antonio/Annalisa
*Bear*: Teddy/Paula
*Bird*: Lucha/Jitters
*Bull*: Rodeo/Angus
*Cat*: Rudy/Purrl
*Cow*: Naomi/Tipper
*Cub*: Pekoe/Vladimir 
*Deer*: Fuchsia/Zell
*Dog*: Bones/Portia
*Duck*: Freckles/Quillson
*Eagle*: Apollo/Keaton
*Elephant*: Dizzy/Margie
*Frog*: Croque/Wart Jr
*Goat*: Chevre/Velma
*Gorilla*: Boone/Violet
*Hamster*: Clay/Rodney
*Horse*: Savannah/Ed
*Kangaroo*: Mathilda/Marcy (where is her nose?)
*Koala*: Melba/Eugene
*Lion*: Lionel/Mott
*Monkey*: Shari/Monty
*Mouse*: Rod/Moose
*Octopus*: Zucker/Marina
*Ostrich*: Cranston/Queenie
*Penguin*: Boomer/Flo
*Pig*: Hugh/Curly
*Rabbit*: Bunnie/Ruby
*Sheep*: Timbra/Curlos
*Squirrel*: Sally/Nibbles
*Tiger*: Bangle/Claudia
*Wolf*: Freya/Wolfgang


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 3, 2015)

Favorite (1st) / Least Favorite (2nd)

Alligator: Drago/Alli 
Anteater: Alfonso/Annalisa
Bear: -/Chow
Bird: Midge/Robin
Bull: -/-
Cat: Tabby/Monique
Cow: -/-
Cub: Maple/Stitches
Deer: Diana/Fushia
Dog: Cookie/Marcel
Duck: Molly/Maelle
Eagle: Apollo/Frank
Elephant: Tia/Big Top  
Frog: Prince/Diva
Goat: Pashmina/Velma
Gorilla: -/Hans
Hamster: Apple/Rodney
Horse: Roscoe/Ed
Kangaroo: -/Sylvia
Koala: Ozzie/Canberra
Lion: Elvis/Bud
Monkey: Deli/Nana
Mouse: Bettina/Rizzo
Octopus: Marina/Zucker
Ostrich: Cranston/Phoebe
Penguin: -/Boomer
Pig: Hugh/Gala
Rabbit: Cole/Snake
Sheep: Willow/Vesta
Squirrel: Marshal/Hazel
Tiger: Rolf/Claudia
Wolf: Fang/-


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 6, 2015)

Here we go! 

*Favourite / Least*
Alligator:  Del/Alfonso 
Anteater: Anabelle/Olaf
Bear: Tutu/Beardo
Bird: Twiggy/Lucha
Bull:  Angus/Coach
Cat: Punchy/Olivia
Cow: Patty/Tipper
Cub: Poncho/Barold 
Deer: Beau/Fuchsia
Dog: Shep/Marcel
Duck: Joey/Maelle
Eagle: Pierce/Keaton
Elephant: Tia/Axel
Frog: Drift/Wart Jr
Goat: Nan/Velma
Gorilla: Boone/Cesar
Hamster: Hamphrey/Rodney
Horse: Papi/Buck
Kangaroo: Mathilda/Sylvia
Koala: Melba/Yuka
Lion: Rory/Mott
Monkey: Flip/Elise
Mouse: Penelope/Rizzo
Octopus: Zucker/Octavian
Ostrich: Blanche/Flora
Penguin: Boomer/Gwen
Pig: Gala/Cobb
Rabbit: Dotty/Coco
Sheep: Eunice/Pietro
Squirrel: Blaire/Nibbles
Tiger: Bianca/Claudia
Wolf: Lobo/Kyle


----------



## Halebop (Nov 6, 2015)

Alligator: Drago/Alfonso
Anteater: Annabelle/Cyrano
Bear: Tutu/Klaus
Bird: Midge/Anchovy
Bull: I dont like any bulls lmao
Cat: Lolly/Tabby
Chicken:Ava/Goose
Cow: Tipper/Naomi
Cub: Maple/Vladamir
Deer: Fauna/Bruce
Dog: Lucky/Portia
Duck: Molly/Derwin
Eagle: Celia/Apollo
Elephant: Tia/Big Top
Frog: Frobert/Diva
Goat: Kid/Pashmina
Gorilla: None...
Hamster: Flurry/Rodney
Horse: Annalise/Roscoe
Kangaroo: Marcy/Sylvia
Koala: Yuka/Canberra
Lion: :Lionel/Elvis
Monkey: Nana/Deli
Mouse: Bettina/Rizzo
Octopus: Marina/Octavian
Ostrich: Flora/Queenie
Penguin: Sprinkle/Cube
Pig: Gala/Spork
Rabbit: Bunnie/Gaston
Sheep: Willow/Frita
Squirrel: Marshal/Sheldon 
Tiger: Bianca/Rolf
Wolf: Freya/Lobo


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2016)

bump! 

Keep them coming, guys!


----------



## Mu~ (May 16, 2017)

Alligator: Gayle/Drago
Anteater: Pango/Olaf
Bear: Pinky/Beardo
Bird: Midge/Medli
Bull: T-bone/Coach
Cat: Rudy/Monique (or Moe)
Chicken: none/Knox
Cow: Tipper/Naomi
Cub: Maple/Barold
Deer: Zell/Bam
Dog: Cherry/Mac (or Bow)
Duck: Molly/Gloria (or Mallary)
Eagle: Apollo/Sterling
Elephant: Tia/Elina (if it doesn't count then Big Top)
Frog: Camofrog/Gigi
Goat: Pashmina/Gruff
Gorilla: I dislike all, lol
Hamster: Apple/Rodney
Horse: Winnie/Victoria
Kangaroo: Carrie/Marcy
Koala: Melba/Gonzo
Lion: Leopold/Rory
Monkey: Champ/Elise
Mouse: Rod/everyone else
Octopus: Marina/Zucker
Ostrich: Julia/Queenie (or Sprocket)
Penguin: Friga/Puck
Pig: Truffles/Pigleg (or Chops or Ganon)
Rabbit: Mira/Gaston (or Coco)
Sheep: Muffy/Pietro
Squirrel: Blaire/Hazel
Tiger: Bianca/Rowan
Wolf: Wolfgang/Lobo.


----------



## Primarina (May 16, 2017)

*Alligator*: Drago/Sly
*Anteater*: Nosegay/Lulu
*Bear*: Ursala/Klaus
*Bird*: Medli/Peck
*Bull*: Stu/Rodeo
*Cat*: Ankha/Katt
*Chicken*: Rhoda/Broffina
*Cow*: Carrot/Naomi
*Cub*: Marty/Barold
*Deer*: Fuchsia/Bruce
*Dog*: Bea/Marcel
*Duck*: Ketchup/Shinabiru
*Eagle*: Apollo/Avery
*Elephant*: Tia/Big Top
*Frog*: Lily/Croque
*Goat*: Chevre/Gruff
*Gorilla*: Boone/Al
*Hamster*: Flurry/Rodney
*Hippo*: Clara/Harry
*Horse*: Julian/Roscoe
*Kangaroo*: Marcie/Walt
*Koala*: Lyman/Canberra
*Lion*: Aziz/Rory
*Monkey*: Nana/Flip
*Mouse*: Candi/Rizzo
*Octopus*: Octavian/Inkwell
*Ostrich*: Phoebe/Nindori
*Penguin*: Sprinkle/Nobuo
*Pig*: Ganon/Truffles
*Rabbit*: Chrissy/Pippy
*Rhino*: Merengue/Tank
*Sheep*: ?toile/Pietro
*Squirrel*: Marshal/Sheldon
*Tiger*: Tybalt/Leonardo
*Wolf*: W. Link/Lobo


----------



## Elvera (May 16, 2017)

*Alligator:* Sly/ Alli
*Anteater:* Antonio/ Pango
*Bear:* Nate/ Paula
*Bird:* Jacques/ Anchovy
*Bull:* Vic/ Angus
*Cat:* Kid Cat/ Monique
*Cow:* Patty/ Naomi
*Cub: * Sitches/Kody
*Deer: * Bam/ Fushsia
*Dog:* Shep/ Marcel
*Duck:* Drake/ Derwin
*Eagle: * Sterling!/ Amelia
*Elephant: * Tia/ Eloise
*Frog: * Lily/ Wart Jr
*Goat: * Pashmina/ Gruff
*Gorilla: * Boone/ Violet
*Hamster: * Soleil/ Rodney
*Hippo:* Bertha/ Hippeux
*Horse: * Savannah/ Clyde
*Koala: *Yuka/ Ozzie
*Lion: * Mott/Rory
*Monkey: * Flip!/ Tammi
*Mouse: * Bella/Moose
*Octopus: * Zucker/ Marina
*Ostrich: * Phoebe/ Queenie
*Penguin: * Aurora/ Gwen
*Pig: * Agnes/Rasher
*Rabbit: * Pippy/Francine
*Sheep: * Willow/ Muffy
*Squirrel:* Poppy/ Ricky
*Tiger: * Bianca/ Rowan
*Wolf:* Wolfgang/ Skye


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

*Alligator*: Drago/Alli
*Anteater*: Anabelle/Cyrano
*Bear*: Ursala/Curt
*Bird*: Medli/Anchovy
*Bull*: Angus/T-Bone
*Cat*: Rosie/Stinky
*Chicken*: Plucky/Egbert
*Cow*: Norma/Naomi
*Cub*: Stitches/Pudge
*Deer*: Fauna/Chelsea
*Dog*: Cookie/Benjamin
*Duck*: Molly/Quillson
*Eagle*: Apollo/Keaton
*Elephant*: Tia/Dizzy
*Frog*: Lily/Gigi
*Goat*: Pashmina/Billy
*Gorilla*: Rilla/Violet
*Hamster*: Flurry/Rodney
*Hippo*: Bertha/Harry
*Horse*: Julian/Buck
*Kangaroo*: Mathilda/Walt
*Koala*: Eugene/Lyman
*Lion*: Elvis/Rory
*Monkey*: Shari/Deli
*Mouse*: Rod/Bettina
*Octopus*: Inkwell/Octavian
*Ostrich*: Phoebe/Cranston
*Penguin*: Sprinkle/Roald
*Pig*: Agnes/Chops
*Rabbit*: Mira/Gaston
*Rhino*: Merengue/Ren?e
*Sheep*: Muffy/Curlos
*Squirrel*: Marshal/Ricky
*Tiger*: Bianca/Rowan
*Wolf*: Chief/Vivian


----------



## Visuals (May 17, 2017)

Alligator: Drago
Anteater: Annalisa
Bear: Claus
Bird: Robin
Bull: T-Bone
Cat: Punchy
Cow: Belle
Cub: Bluebear
Deer: Lopez
Dog: Shep
Duck: Mallary
Eagle: Apollo
Elephant: Big Top
Frog: Jeremiah
Goat: Pashmina
Gorilla: Rocket
Hamster: Flurry
Horse: Colten
Kangaroo: Slvia
Koala: Yuka
Lion: Elvis
Monkey: Monty
Mouse: Rod
Octopus: Zucker
Ostrich: Phoebe
Penguin: Aurora
Pig: Truffles
Rabbit: Coco
Sheep: Vesta
Squirrel: Agent S
Tiger: Bianca
Wolf: Wolfgang


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 17, 2017)

Oh boi here I go 






I'll put a heart (♥) next to villagers I adore, and I'll put an asterisk (*) next to villagers I absolutely despise.

And BTW you totally left out the chickens, kangaroos and rhinos! Do you have something against them??? Lol I'll include them in my list here.

Alligator: Alfonso/Sly
Anteater: Olaf♥/Anabelle
Bear: Beardo/Ursala*
Bird: Midge/Anchovy
Bull: Rodeo/T-Bone
Cat: Mitzi♥/Tom
Chicken: Hector/Benedict
Cow: Patty/Tipper
Cub: Vladimir/Kody
Deer: Zell/Beau
Dog: Daisy♥/Benjamin
Duck: Derwin/Mallary*
Eagle: Apollo/Sterling
Elephant: Ellie/Opal
Frog: Jeremiah/Ribbot*
Goat: Billy/None
Gorilla: Louie/Boone
Hamster: Soleil♥/Clay
Hippo: Bubbles/Biff*
Horse: Elmer/Roscoe
Kangaroo: Walt/None
Koala: Ozzie♥/Yuka
Lion: Leopold♥♥♥/Rory
Monkey: Deli/Flip
Mouse: Brocollo/Bella
Octopus: Zucker/Inkwell
Ostrich: Phil♥/Sprocket
Penguin: Cube/Roald
Pig: Gala/Curly
Rabbit: Cole♥/Gaston
Rhino:None/Tank
Sheep: Pietro♥♥/None
Squirrel: Filbert♥/Marshal*
Tiger: Rolf♥♥&Bangle♥/Leonardo
Wolf: Kyle/Wolfgang


----------



## starlite (May 17, 2017)

yas this is a cute idea
also gonna follow xSuperMario64x and put a ♥ next to my faves

*Order: Fave / Least Fave*

Alligator: Alli / Del
Anteater: Cyrano / Annalisa
Bear: Chow / Grizzly
Bird: Twiggy / Lucha
Bull: Angus / Coach
Cat: ♥Bob or Rosie♥ / Tabby
Chicken: Benedict / Broffina
Cow: Tipper / Patty
Cub: ♥Maple or Tammy♥ / Kody
Deer: ♥ Diana ♥ / Lopez or Zell
Dog: Cookie or Goldie / Mac
Duck: ♥ Scoot or Quillson ♥ / Miranda
Eagle: Apollo / Frank
Elephant: Eloise (or Chai if I could get her omg) / Tucker
Frog: Jeremiah / Wart Jr. 
Goat: Chevre / Nan
Gorilla: Rocket / Hans
Hamster: ♥ Apple ♥ or Graham / Clay
Hippo: Biff / Harry
Horse: Julian / Papi
Kangaroo: Marcie / Mathilda
Koala: Melba / Gonzo
Lion: Mott / Lionel
Monkey: Shari / Elise
Mouse: ♥ Broccolo, Penelope or Samson omg ♥ / Moose
Octopus: ♥ Marina ♥ / Inkwell
Ostrich: Blanche / Phil
Penguin: Sprinkle / Tex
Pig: Gala or Hugh / Kevin
Rabbit: Bonbon / Carmen
Rhino: ♥♥ Merengue or Ren?e ♥♥ / Spike
Sheep: ♥♥ Pietro ♥♥ (or Etoile if I had herrrr) / Frita
Squirrel: ♥ Filbert or Marshal ♥ / Tasha
Tiger: Rolf / Tybalt
Wolf: Freya / Kyle


----------



## Wolfie (May 19, 2017)

Alligator: Gayle / Del
Anteater: Annalisa/Olaf
Bear: Charlise / Grizzly
Bird: Midge / Admiral
Bull: Stu / Vic 
Cat: Most of them, but my favorites definitely are Monique, Tangy and Rosie / Kabuki 
Chicken: Ava / Goose 
Cow: Norma / Patty
Cub: Bluebear and Stitches / Vladimir 
Deer: Fauna <3 <3 <3 / Beau 
Dog: Cookie, <3 <3 Goldie and Butch/ None 
Duck: Scoot and Molly/ Quilson 
Eagle: Celia <3 / Frank
Elephant: Chai and Tia/ Paolo
Frog: Lily / Croque
Goat: Chevre / Nan
Gorilla: Rocket / Hans
Hamster: Soleil<3 <3 <3 and Apple / Hamphrey and Graham 
Hippo: Bertha / Biff
Horse: Julian and Annalise / Roscoe 
Kangaroo: Kitt / Mathilda
Koala: Eugene / Gonzo
Lion: Rex / Lionel
Monkey: Shari / Elise
Mouse: Samson and Candi / Moose
Octopus: Marina / Octavian
Ostrich: Phoebe  / Phil
Penguin: Sprinkle and Gwen / Hopper
Pig: Lucy / Truffles
Rabbit: Bonbon / Carmen
Rhino: Merengue / Spike
Sheep: Etoile and Willow / Curlos
Squirrel: Peanut <3 <3 <3 /Ricky 
Tiger: Rolf and Bianca / Tybalt
Wolf: Wolfgang / Fang


----------



## Verecund (May 27, 2017)

*Alligator:* Gayle / Drago
*Anteater:* Anabelle / Cyrano
*Bear:* Pinky / Beardo
*Bird:* Jay / Admiral
*Bull:* Stu / Coach
*Cat:* Mitzi / Stinky
*Chicken:* Becky / Hank
*Cow:* Patty / Naomi
*Cub:* Poncho / Murphy
*Deer:* Bam / Chelsea
*Dog:* Walker / Shep
*Duck:* Bill / Joey
*Eagle:* Pierce / Quetzal
*Elephant:* Eloise / Paolo
*Frog:* Lily / Cousteau
*Goat:* Chevre / Sven
*Gorilla:* Peewee / Violet
*Hamster:* Apple / Graham
*Hippo:* Bertha / Harry
*Horse:* Savannah / Epona
*Kangaroo:* Astrid / Rooney
*Koala:* Canberra / Gonzo
*Lion:* Elvis / Lionel
*Monkey:* Tammi / Elise
*Mouse:* Bree / Limberg
*Octopus:* Marina / Inkwell
*Ostrich:* Gladys / Sprocket
*Penguin:* Roald / Hopper
*Pig:* Gala / Pigleg
*Rabbit:* Francine / Gaston
*Rhino:* Tank / Spike
*Sheep:* Muffy / Gen
*Squirrel:* Filbert / Vich?
*Tiger:* Bianca / Rolf
*Wolf:* Skye / Dobie


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 15, 2017)

Alligator:  Gayle/Del 
Anteater: Antonio/Cyrano
Bear: Teddy/Ursala
Bird: Midge/Jitters
Bull: Rodeo/T-Bone
Cat: Stinky/Ankha and Kid Cat
Cow: Tipper/Naomi
Cub: Stitches/Tammy
Deer: Erik/Bruce
Dog: Maddie/Cherry
Duck: Gloria/Joey
Eagle: Apollo/Avery
Elephant: Tucker/Big Top
Frog: Lily/Gigi
Goat: Pashmina/Gruff
Gorilla: Hans/Jane
Hamster: Apple/Hamphrey
Horse: Clyde/Annalise
Kangaroo: Marcie/Walt
Koala: Alice/Canberra
Lion: Mott/Elvis
Monkey: Deli/Monty
Mouse: Penelope/Rod
Octopus: Marina/Octavian
Ostrich: Julia(I guess)/All Of Them
Penguin: Iggly/Puck
Pig: Gala/Rasher
Rabbit: Tiffany/Pippy
Sheep: Pietro/Wendy
Squirrel: Caroline/Ricky
Tiger: Bianca/Rowan
Wolf: Freya/Fang


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 17, 2017)

Alligator: Boots/Alli
Anteater: Antonio/Annalisa
Bear: Teddy/Charlise
Bird: Admiral and Jacques/Midge
Bull: Stu/T-Bone
Cat: None/Rosie
Cow: Norma/Naomi
Cub: Aisle/Barold
Deer: Erik/Beau
Dog: Walker, Biskit, and Bones/Cherry
Duck: Scoot/Gloria
Eagle: Apollo/Amelia
Elephant: Dizzy/Eloise
Frog: Henry and Tad/Diva
Goat: Kidd/Velma
Gorilla: Hans/Rilla
Hamster: Holden and Clay/Soleil
Horse: Clyde/Julian
Kangaroo: Rooney/Sylvia
Koala: Gonzo/Canberra
Lion: Elvis/Lionel
Monkey: Simon and Champ/Elise
Mouse: Chadder/Bella
Octopus: Inkwell/Zucker
Ostrich: Julia/Queenie
Penguin: Wade/Flo
Pig: Boris/Pancetti
Rabbit: Hopkins/Tiffany
Sheep: Woolio/Muffy
Squirrel: Filbert/Hazel
Tiger: Leonardo/Claudia
Wolf: Torou/Lobo.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 17, 2017)

Alligator: drago/liz
Anteater: annalisa/olaf
Bear: chow/beardo
Bird: twiggy/anchovy
Bull: rodeo/coach
Cat: katt/rudy
Chicken: rhoda/ken
Cow: naomi/petunia
Cub: pekoe/barold
Deer: fauna/bam
Dog: bow/cherry
Duck: scoot/maelle
Eagle: avery/keaton
Elephant: tia/paolo
Frog: jeremiah/jambette
Goat: nan/gruff
Gorilla: boone/al
Hamster: flurry/rodney
Horse: colton/buck
Kangaroo: mathilda/walt
Koala: alice/eugene
Lion: leopold/mott
Monkey: tammi/flip
Mouse: bree/chico
Octopus: octavian/marina
Ostrich: nindori/sandy
Penguin: sprinkle/analogue
Pig: hambo/chops
Rabbit: snake/gaston
Sheep: muffy/cashmere
Squirrel: peanut/hazel
Tiger: bianca/rowan
Wolf: kyle/freya


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 19, 2017)

Alligator: Alfonso
Anteater: Olaf
Bear: Paula
Bird: Anchovy
Bull: Vick
Cat: Felicity
Chicken: Ava
Cow: Patty
Cub: Pudge
Deer: Beau
Dog: Benjamin
Duck: Deena
Eagle: Avery
Elephant: Margie
Frog: Croque
Goat: Velma
Gorilla: Al
Hamster: Graham
Hippo: Bubbles
Horse: Colton
Kangaroo: Kitt
Koala: Canberra
Lion: Mott
Monkey: Tammi
Mouse: Rizzo (worst villager of all time)
Octopus: I love all cephalopods and there needs to be more imo, so I will not pick a worst.
Ostrich: Gladys
Penguin: Flo
Pig: Peggy
Rabbit: Genji
Rhino: Rhonda
Sheep: Frita
Squirrel: Sheldon
Tiger: I don't think any tiger stands out as particularly bad
Wolf: Fang


----------



## bonucci (Jun 19, 2017)

this is going to be fun!

*favourite/least favourite*

*Alligator:*  Drago/Gayle 
*Anteater:* Antonio/Zoe
*Bear:* Ursula/Chow
*Bird:* Jitters/Twiggy
*Bull:* Stu/Vic
*Cat:* Felicity/Monique ( this was really hard since I had to choose between Felicity, Rosie, Stinky and Merry ; n ; )
*Cow:* Patty/Naomi
*Cub:* Cheri/Stitches ( again, REALLY HARD. i love most cub villagers so i don't even hate stitches  ) 
*Deer:* Fauna/Lopez ( I didn't wanna be generic and say Diana is my favorite, heh )
*Dog:* Bones/Marcel
*Duck:* Mallary/Gloria
*Eagle:* Apollo/Quetzal
*Elephant:* Margie/Paolo
*Frog:* Lili/Diva OR Gigi ( i actually hate a lot of the frogs since their designs are so annoying )
*Goat:* Chevre/Billy
*Gorilla:* Violet/Rocket ( I HATE ALL GORILLAS I THINK )
*Hamster:* Apple/Holden 
*Horse:* Winnie/Clyde
*Kangaroo:* Marcy/Walt
*Koala:* Melba/Gonzo
*Lion:* Leopold/Lionel
*Monkey:* Monty/Elise
*Mouse:* Bree/Candi
*Octopus:* Marina/Inkwell
*Ostrich:* Gladys/Cranston
*Penguin:* Sprinkle/Gwen
*Pig:* Gala/Chops
*Rabbit:* Ruby OR Cole/Snake
*Sheep:* Etoile/Pietro ( i have nightmares over him )
*Squirrel: *Peanut/Viche
*Tiger:* Bianca/Rowan
*Wolf:* Kyle/Wolfgang​
this was so tiring to do and really really hard because i couldn't decide between which villagers i liked and disliked (except pietro. i have nightmares.)
i have special feelings for some species as well, like the deer, hamster, squirrel and sheep villagers since they all seem to be really cute!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 19, 2017)

ooh this sounds fun:

Alligator:  Alfonso/Del 
Anteater: Lulu/Annalisa
Bear: Groucho/Ursala
Bird: Piper/Admiral
Bull: Verdun/Rodeo
Cat: Lolly/Monique
Cow: Patty/Naomi
Cub: Stitches/Vladimir 
Deer: Erik/Fuchsia
Dog: Biskit/Cherry
Duck: Derwin/Gloria
Eagle: Amelia/Frank
Elephant: Eloise/Axel
Frog: Jeremiah/Croque
Goat: Kidd/Velma
Gorilla: Boone/Hans
Hamster: Flurry/Rodney
Horse: Epona/Roscoe
Kangaroo: Carrie/Astrid
Koala: Huggy/Gonzo
Lion: Lionel/Rory
Monkey: Simon/Tammi
Mouse: Carmen/Greta
Octopus: Zucker/Inkwell
Ostrich: Blanche/Nindori
Penguin: Roald/Wade
Pig: Peggy/Chops
Rabbit: Ruby/Cole
Sheep: Wendy/Timbra
Squirrel: Sally/Hazel
Tiger: Bianca/Rowan
Wolf: Kyle/Lobo


----------

